# Natural FET with trigger



## katkat2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

I will be doing my third natural FET with double trigger shot this or next month and after the last 2 bfn I'd like to double check if I'm missing the trick somewhere (I also had zillions of failed fresh transfers previously). I hope someone is out there who could tell.me their protocol please. How much progesterone did you take? What's considered the  ideal  level  of progesterone on transfer day and after transfer? Did take estrogen? And finally how thick was the lining before on trigger day? My lining is always too thin but always trilaminar.  But it grows more in the 2 days after trigger.


----------



## Mumsy35 (Nov 12, 2018)

Hi there

So sorry to hear the hurdles you have been having.

I had a natural fet with trigger. I had 600iu hcg trigger after FET and had no pessaries. I had bloods taken 2 days prior to transfer and based on my progesterone levels, estradiol and LH levels they determined how much trigger to give me.
I had no scan of lining prior to transfer due to regular cycles.
We were lucky the natural FET worked first time for us and now currently 15 weeks. I hope it works out for you next round. Sometimes it just takes the body to do its own thing without all the medications. 

Best of luck xxx


----------



## katkat2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

Mumsy first of all congratulations, this is wonderful news for you! Thanks so much for your reply. 
Did you just ovulate naturally rather than take an HCG trigger to induce ovulation? I assume there was a lot of monitoring with blood tests then before ovulation  to make sure they started the FET on the right day. I had to do trigger shots when the follicle was around 19-22mm and then 2 days later started with the progesterone. Do you happen to remember your estrogen, LH and progesterone levels at all you did 2 days before the transfer? And did I understand it right that you actually took HCG shots after you ovulated, basically as luteal phase support, rather than taking any progesterone pessaries? Sorry for so many questions. I'd.like to work out together with my doctor if there is any other way to do this next natural FET.


----------



## Mumsy35 (Nov 12, 2018)

Hi Kat

Thanks! I ovulated naturally so had no trigger shot. The two days before when they checked my lh surge they said it looked like it was going to peak. They never told me my levels for the others sorry.
Timing was crutial so i had my blood test on Thursday around 9.30 then my ET was booked on Saturday at 8am. It has to be within 24-48hours. I had no pessaries or anything. Everything was natural. If you have regular cycles natural is the way to go!

Good luck xxx


----------



## Mumsy35 (Nov 12, 2018)

Yes i took the hcg shot 600iu right after ET the nurse did it there and then i didnt trust myself to do it myself! No pessaries at all. Just natural so barely any side effects good luck! Xxx


----------



## katkat2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

Hello Mumsy, thanks again! So the Thursday blood tests were the day you ovulated, and the bloods were also to confirm ovulation? And then you had a day 3 embryo transfer on Saturday?


----------



## Mumsy35 (Nov 12, 2018)

No i had a day 5 embryo transfer. So yes they checked bloods for ovulation and then put embryo back in after 48hours x


----------



## katkat2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

hello mumsy, I am back with questions sorry. I am doing a natural FET this month (as last month was cancelled). Looks like it will actually be without trigger shot as I already have a 21mm follicle and it's a little late to trigger. Can I just ask, did they put the blastocyst back 4 days after the LH surge day, or 5 days after?


----------



## Mumsy35 (Nov 12, 2018)

Hi katkat

Sorry to hear about your cycle being cancelled. I had a 5 day blastocyst transferred. So the blastocyst was transferred 24-48 hours after they detected my lh surge. To give you an idea on CD 19 (Thursday at 9.30am) they detected i will surge that day. My ET was booked on Saturday at 8am CD 21. It has to be within 24-48hours. Timing is very crucial. Good luck xxx


----------

